
Why CRISPR-Edited Food May Be in Supermarkets Sooner Than You Think - elektor
https://gizmodo.com/why-crispr-edited-food-may-be-in-supermarkets-sooner-th-1822025033
======
blacksmith_tb
While I am sure there will be some pitchforks and torches for this, it seems
mostly harmless to me. One of the most common objections to GM crops goes
something like "what if scientists add a peanut gene to my tomato? I am
allergic to peanuts!" (What is 'a peanut gene' anyhow? Genes code for
proteins, one gene won't give that tomato a shell - and as an aside, if you're
allergic to aflatoxin from mold that grows on peanuts, that won't be a problem
either). So knocking out genes isn't be adding anything to the plant. I'd
still like to think we'd do some testing, but it seems generally likely to be
safe...

~~~
foxyv
I wonder if they could use this technology to make a hypo-allergenic peanut?

~~~
blacksmith_tb
That would require making peanuts resistant to Aspergillus sp. which would
probably involving adding, not removing genes (but I am not a geneticist...).

